# surgery tomorrow



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Holmes is going to surgery tomorrow.He has a huge(baseball size ) cyst on his back near tail. Looks awful. Its got bigger in last two weeks,so doctor said its time to remove. I am on the edge on nerve brake down.He is 11 years old. I hope its just a fatty thing,its what doc.thinks too. Holmes is very uncomfortable. Cross you paws guys for us tomorrow.:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many prayers and good wishes going out for you and Holmes.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry the cyst has gotten bigger and has made him uncomfortable. I would be a nervous wreck too. Prayers and well wishes sent your way :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs and prayers headed your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Holmes!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope surgery goes well and you have good news. I'm sure you're on pins and needles.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope all goes well. :crossfing


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I hope everything goes better then planned! Good luck to Holmes' surgery.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good thoughts going out for Holmes for his surgery tomorrow. Please be sure to give us an update once he is home.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers for an uneventful operation & recovery!.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Holmes good luck tomorrow...keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the surgery goes well and the results come back as benign.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that all goes well in surgery tomorrow and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Yorkie (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope the surgery goes well and all news is good news!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,he went to the doctor.It busted open yesterday ,while he was scratching his butt on the couch.Ohhhh,it was awful. I think he felt much better after i clean up a little.Now is a waiting game.Hope he can get home today after 5:30.:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Holmsey we are thinking about you and hoping you heal up quick.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Please let us know how it goes with the surgery.:crossfing

Sorry I did not mention the possibility of the cyst breaking open, Its happened twice to Tucker and it is nasty. I think nothing can really prepare you for all that stuff coming out of your dog unless you have dealt with it before.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Just talk with doctor.Surgery went fine,cyst was a fatty.Thanks god!!! Its sure one nasty thing. I can get him after 5:30pm.Gotta get tons of peroxide to clean couch and carpet after yesterday explosion.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed this yesterday. I am glad that Holmes came thru the surgery well and will be home today. Beau had one of those on this back near his tail that was just nasty when it burst. I couldnt ever has his removed because of his health issues.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that everything went well for Holmes - hope that by now he is at home snoozing peacefully and that you manage to get the carpet clean


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad everything went well with Holmes' surgery.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear, that all went well with Holmes surgery! What wonderful news!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What great news that is. I'm sure Holmes and everyone else is relieved.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah Holmsey! Milk it for all it is worth!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to hear things went well.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

little update: my Frankenstein is home and sleeping on the couch. A lot of staples,looks really awful,but it will get better soon.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Give Frankenstein a hug from me!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i sure will,he gets a royal treatment,that drives Honey bazooka.LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holmes*

So very glad that Holmes surgery went so well - please give Frankenstein Holmes big hugs and kisses for me!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Holmes is home and doing well. Cysts/boils can sure be nasty.:yuck: I'm glad his is behind him now.


----------

